# Worms in cat food!



## gothra (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, can someone please identify these worms for me?? I bought a package of cat food to feed my roaches about 1-2 months ago; I kept them in a lidded container. While I was scooping it with my bare hand this morning, I noticed these worms crawling in there!! At first I thought they were superworms, but upon closer inspection, they're definately not. 

Here are a couple pics:












The pointy red end is the head, and the blunt black end is the butt. They move around like a caterpilla - stretching and inching forward. I found 3 in there, and they're about 1.5cm long. There is one time that I didn't close the lid properly, could it be something that've gotten in there then? Or do you think they came with the cat food?

Sheesh, I've only used 10% of the bag and I think I need to throw it out and get a new bag...


----------



## myrmecophile (Jan 31, 2011)

It is not uncommon for there to be moth and other types of larvae in dry dog and cat food.


----------



## ZephAmp (Jan 31, 2011)

No need to throw it out, the roaches will eat it fine anyways.
Though I'm not 100% sure, those look like some sort of Alphitobiinid larvae. 
Most of these species make great clean-up crews in roach containers, eating frass and dead bodies.


----------



## gothra (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks. If I'm to keep using the cat food for my roaches, do you think its better to bake it to kill off other worm eggs that may be there? Or will the baked cat food not good for roaches?


----------



## ZephAmp (Jan 31, 2011)

gothra said:


> Thanks. If I'm to keep using the cat food for my roaches, do you think its better to bake it to kill off other worm eggs that may be there? Or will the baked cat food not good for roaches?


Personally I'd feed it anyways. Introducing a species of clean-up beetle into your roach enclosures is very handy; they will greatly help keep it clean. Depending how big the larvae get you may be able to use them as feeders. 
If the worm eggs are in there the roaches will eat it anyways. The eggs are good protein for them.


----------



## RIhwail (Aug 18, 2011)

*wormy bug thingies*

I found these same worm like bugs around my cat's food dish.  They have embedded themselves into the carpet. How can I get rid of them in a way that's safe for my cat and how can i be sure that when I get new food it isn't infected with these things?


----------

